# Daily life in the American Expat community in Mexico City



## anywherebuthere (Jul 14, 2011)

18 years young, I have lived in America my entire life. I feel that it isn't that great, and I have two more years of college to go, and after that, I'm doing a Master's in Engineering for two years. Mexico city seems to be amazing. Where do most americans live, and what is daily life like? Where I live, there is NOBODY on the streets, and people are ethnocentric and put on a pretend face, which sucks since I'm a mix of three races. It is culturally bland. My community is small, and there is nothing there to do. Finally, what is dating there like?


----------

